# Searching for HARVEY!



## tangoharvey (24 February 2015)

Hi I'm looking to trace HARVEY, a 13.2 chestnut gelding with a thick flaxen mane and tail. He would be 13/14 now and he liked to nip and could be quite stubborn but was quite a good jumper. He was last sold in Malpas Cheshire in 2012, we miss him and would welcome any info xxx


----------



## ahorseandadog (10 April 2015)

My friend was telling me about a horse like that. Even showed me the bitemarks  That was a year ago though and she hasn't mentioned him for a while. I will tell you if she does mention him.


----------

